# A Pride Ride



## bthoff (Nov 4, 2021)

Converting a coffee brown 1974 Raleigh Sports into an LGBTQ+ pride ride. Just got it back from the powder coaters, where I had it coated in "Prismatic Universe" powder. Can't wait to start building.


----------



## Slick4d4d (Nov 14, 2021)

That's a great looking frame!! Is the frame the only part you powder coated? What are you doing with the fenders and chain guard?


----------



## bthoff (Nov 14, 2021)

Slick4d4d said:


> That's a great looking frame!! Is the frame the only part you powder coated? What are you doing with the fenders and chain guard?



Both got the same powder coat. Not sure I am gonna mount the chain guard though. It's a little misshapen.


----------



## Boris (Nov 14, 2021)

That's pretty neat. Waiting to see this one all together. Slick4d4d asked what I was wondering too.


----------



## bthoff (Nov 14, 2021)

Head tube ....


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Nov 14, 2021)

bthoff said:


> Head tube ....
> 
> View attachment 1512517



That's a tall frame! _that carbon fiber design is awesome 😎👍_


----------



## bthoff (Nov 25, 2021)

Getting closer.


----------



## bthoff (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 26, 2021)

bthoff said:


> View attachment 1517948



Great  idea with the chain I'm going to steal that one. Good luck with the build


----------



## phantom (Nov 26, 2021)

Interesting.


----------



## bthoff (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## bthoff (Dec 12, 2021)

All done.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 12, 2021)

Very interesting and unique build!  👍


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Dec 12, 2021)

😎👍 Perfect! Eye catching for sure! Now go ride the wheels off of it! Enjoy 😎👍


----------



## Big Moe (Dec 12, 2021)

Cool beans dude.👍


----------

